
The trouble with old model steam engines - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoDbvTM06Zo
======
neilv
I loved this video. Here's another good one for a meditative Saturday
afternoon:

FilmesJP, "Hand Made Vacuum Tubes by Claude Paillard", 2011,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzyXMEpq4qw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzyXMEpq4qw)

------
DanBC
This is the kind of content that can be done really well on YouTube. Someone
who knows a lot about what they're doing, and who's just taking something
apart and putting it back together again and talking all the time about what
they're doing.

